# 69 gto fuel return line



## A69GTO (Nov 14, 2011)

The car has two stock fuel lines, but the fuel pump on the new motor only has one inlet. Do I need the return line or can i just run the single feed line with no return to the tank? Will I need a vented gas cap if I plug the line? Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You can run a single and plug the return, if you still have the factory tank and setup it has its own vents already so you won't need a different cap. If you run into vapor lock or hot start problems later in the heat of the summer, then you might consider either changing the pump for one that has provisions for the return, or running a fuel pressure regulator and connecting that to the return. 

Bear


----------



## A69GTO (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it


----------

